# Tecumseh: hh120 to hh100 ignition swap!



## Picngrin (Aug 28, 2007)

Hello. I have a hh100 great engine bad ignition and a hh120 bad engine good ignition. I need to swap. one is in a 67 sears other in a 70 sears. also will carbs swap ok.... thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If you post the model and spec numbers off your engines we would be able to tell if the parts you want to swap are interchangeable or not.


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

My book shows Tecumseh coil part number 610748 will fit both the HH100 and the HH120.


----------



## Picngrin (Aug 28, 2007)

610748 the same... thanks. time to dig in


----------

